# Matagorda Beach help



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Heading to Matagorda Beach in a few weeks for some winter fishing. We are staying on the Colorado River in a RV park. Plan is to drive up Matagorda Beach all the way to Mitchell's cut during the day and then fish on the river in the evenings. We have a 4x4 so hopefully that will not be an issue. A few questions I have for those that fish and know this area. How far of a drive is it? Any tips or challenges that would make it easier other than staying away from the clay? Also, do any of the bait shops around Matagorda carry live crab? If not, we will need suggestions on where to buy them on our way down from DFW. We will buy some table shrimp and also have some fish bites just in case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Long drive to the cut. You've got the 4 wheel drive and you'll need it. The harbor sells live crab when they have them. You could catch your own in the river. Good luck.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

think it's like 18 miles to the cut, check out Google maps, you'll pass by some very fishy areas on the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

We stayed in that area a couple summers ago. Easy to catch crabs with some chicken necks and string if you don't want to buy them. We hit up Buddy's on the way in and stocked up on some shrimp for cooking. All were good.

Going back in a few months, let us know how you did.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

I will definitely try and catch my own crabs from the dock at the RV park we are staying at. One of my favorite things to do actually. Thought about buying a crab trap as well to let soak overnight. Going on a full moon weekend so I am not that optimistic about catching a bunch of big reds but hopefully we will be able to scope out some future spots to fish. Any trouble making it all the way to Mitchell's cut during a high tide?


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

hate23putt said:


> I will definitely try and catch my own crabs from the dock at the RV park we are staying at. One of my favorite things to do actually. Thought about buying a crab trap as well to let soak overnight. Going on a full moon weekend so I am not that optimistic about catching a bunch of big reds but hopefully we will be able to scope out some future spots to fish. Any trouble making it all the way to Mitchell's cut during a high tide?


The full moon could make beach driving pretty interesting. I would keep a very close eye on when exactly high tide is going to be and try to stay put during it and drive during the low. You will need your 4x4 for the high road and there are a couple places on the way to Mitchell's that will get very skinny with a strong bull tide. On good driving days, it takes at least an hour to get down there from the RV park. When the beach is torn up, it could easily be two. Any reason for needing to go all the way to Mitchell's? I would only head there if the surf is rolling. I would head to the high banks if the surf was decent. Better fishing and half the distance.

Good luck!

-SA


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Shark, thanks for the advice and we will definitely watch the tide schedule. No reason to drive all the way down other than wanting to explore the area. We went to the Sargent side of MC a few months back and saw a couple of trucks on the Matagroda side and thought it might be fun to explore that area. You know how us city folk like to explore We will definitely try the high banks area as well. Any tips on fishing in the Colorado river? I kind of assume it is much like fishing at the MOB or Mitchell's cut?


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Colorado is going to depend a lot on how much rain the area had prior to your visit. If you are looking for Bull Reds or Black Drum and want to stay close to the RV Park, check out the pier. You can literally drive to the end of it. There is a stairway that allows people to walk off the pier and on to the jetty. This stairway also allows for people to park close to the jetty and walk up to the end of the pier without having to lug your gear all they way down the length of the pier. Extremely convenient! Look for third bar and fish either side of it. 

-SA


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

A couple tips:

Do not camp where you get stuck. All night long other trucks will get stuck in the same spot.

The fishing really isn't any better fishing on the Matagorda side of Mitchells. When a big tide moves in, the cut comes up much faster and further. People sometimes get cut off down there.

Don't drive around exploring at night. Too much debris and finding truck eating clay pits is much easier that way. 

Definitely fish the higher banks. The first and second cuts will be deep and fishing easier. We've caught plenty of 5 ft sharks casting from the beach.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

bigdav160 said:


> A couple tips:
> 
> Do not camp where you get stuck. All night long other trucks will get stuck in the same spot.
> 
> ...


I have only been down there once so I am not too familiar with the area, when you say fish the higher banks where are you talking about? Going back down in a few months and plan to do some fishing.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

hate23putt said:


> I will definitely try and catch my own crabs from the dock at the RV park we are staying at. One of my favorite things to do actually. Thought about buying a crab trap as well to let soak overnight. Going on a full moon weekend so I am not that optimistic about catching a bunch of big reds but hopefully we will be able to scope out some future spots to fish. Any trouble making it all the way to Mitchell's cut during a high tide?


I suggest getting these:

https://www.amazon.com/Promar-Colla...UTF8&qid=1485445848&sr=8-2&keywords=crab+trap


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> I have only been down there once so I am not too familiar with the area, when you say fish the higher banks where are you talking about? Going back down in a few months and plan to do some fishing.


There are areas where the beach will drop down to the surf a couple/few feet. You probably will not be able to drive the water line at normal tides levels. Usually a lot of shell.

Stole this pic off someone else's webpage.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

bigdav160 said:


> There are areas where the beach will drop down to the surf a couple/few feet. You probably will not be able to drive the water line at normal tides levels. Usually a lot of shell.
> 
> Stole this pic off someone else's webpage.


Thanks for the clarification, will keep an eye out for locations like that. The place we rented is closer to where the Colorado dumps into the gulf, don't recall any areas like that near us.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

The high shell banks are around 6-8 miles just past the windmill then again around 12-14 miles. You can see a trail on the shells thats hard packed and thats the best to drive. Here is a pic of about 7 miles down of how high it can get


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

96chevybeachbum said:


> The high shell banks are around 6-8 miles just past the windmill then again around 12-14 miles. You can see a trail on the shells thats hard packed and thats the best to drive. Here is a pic of about 7 miles down of how high it can get


That first spot is a great surf spot too!


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

All great help, guys. Any suggestions on the best bait shop in Matagorda. Also, do any of them stock blue crab this time of year? I have a crab trap and will hand line as well, but was hoping we could purchase some in Matagorda as well.


----------

